# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται σαλιγκάρια ενυδρείου "trumpet snails"

## CaptainChoco

Αν υπάρχουν ενυδρειόφιλοι στην παρέα μας, χαρίζονται σαλιγκάρια ενυδρείου trumpet snail. Αναπαράγονται σε γλυκό νερό και βοηθούν όταν υπάρχει άμμος στο ενυδρείο μας.

----------

